# 11 yr old not eating and just lays around



## Parkers Parents (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I need help. My 11 year old golden Parker will not eat going on almost a week now, has lost weight and just lays around his breathing does seem a little shallow and quick. His breath smells sick. He is still drinking and going to the bathroom. I can get him to eat a treat and stick it in his food this morning but he only ate the treats and a couple bites of food.
Last time a month ago we took him to vet. His glands in his neck were swollen. Vet gave me antibiotics to see if it was just infection but she says more than likely at his age it is Lymphoma
He did get some better for a while but his cough is back when he gets worked up barking or playing with our 2yr old golden Diesel. Which he has not been playiing with him for about a week now.
Need adivice on some of your experiences.
Thanks


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope you are on your way to the vet with your boy. If it is cancer, there are palliative measures that can be taken to make him more comfortable. If it is time for him to go, it is a kindness to gently help him on his way.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I hope you are on your way to the vet with your boy. If it is cancer, there are palliative measures that can be taken to make him more comfortable. If it is time for him to go, it is a kindness to gently help him on his way.


I'm very sorry you are dealing with this, it is so hard to watch them grow old and have trouble. 

Please do take him to the vet. There are medications they can give him to keep him comfortable, reduce his pain, boost his appetite. But please be kind to him and make the right choices for his sake.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How are things going? What did the vet say?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Parker. How is he doing, any updates?

Sending my thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------

